# I would like opinions/eperiences with pto driveshafts



## HUNTERTOWNSEN (Mar 16, 2015)

I have been operating equipment for 30 years, but never professionally. I have been hiring out part time for a few years. I plan on making this full time. I don't have a lot of $$$$ to invest, so I have been gathering used attachments for years and repairing and/or modifying for my needs , plows discs tiller mowers etc. my issue has been with pto shafts, everything is shear pin. After researching , I am definitely going to clutch style. The issues have been from yokes bending from tree roots to u joints snapping, for many various reasons I aware of. The soil conditions in my area range from clean to basketball sized rocks , (my solution for that has been to plow, disc , heavy rake , light rake , have homeowner assist in removing rocks, then roto till. In other words I have a handle on my situation , at least I believe , but I am very open minded , so any suggestions are app0reciated . Any way I have made the decision to replace all of my pto shafts with new. Since I bought all my equipment used, and I have had yokes twist when a grade 3 5/16 shear bolt didn't snap, and many other issues. I feel my dls are fatigued. I plan on rebuilding and carrying them for back ups I see on ebay all ranges of prices, I don't mind spending money for good equipment when necessary. I would like suggestions on this forums opinions of the best bang for the buck pto shafts, and or clutches. As many of you know high price doesn't always mean high quality.

ty in advance,Rob

JD 4600 43 engine 35 pto hp (stated


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I like slip clutches. Shear bolts seem to need a punch to get the rest of it out. 

PTO shafts are rated by the implement and vary accordingly. Maybe some of the stuff you picked up wasn't up to the jobs you put it through and gave up the ghost! As far as I know, the ends are the same, you can always get a PTO shaft rated for the next level up. 
It is better to have the implement or the PYO shaft give way than your tractor. That is why the slip clutch makes sense. 
Good luck.


----------



## HUNTERTOWNSEN (Mar 16, 2015)

Ty for the response, I agree with having something break besides the tractor, but when yokes break or good u joints, b4 shear pins some thing is wrong. As far as ends being all the same, I don't agree the quality of the u joints , metal used in fabrication as well as clutch disc material can all be short cutted with import brands, ie harbor freight vs snapon . So I am looking for anyone who has had experience with some of the products off of ebay, or amazon. The bad part about there feed back is there is a limited time to leave feedback (90 days I believe) so b4 I purchase I was hoping to get some responses on long term use of these products. But all responses are appreciated ty.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's late and I need to pop in to bed but just briefly, I always run my engine at less than full throttle, typically about 1,200 to 1,500 engine RPMs wherever possible. This reduces the amount of power to the driveshaft and helps prevent damage. I catch flack for this habit from some forum folks but I've never sustained damage to my equipment either.


----------



## HUNTERTOWNSEN (Mar 16, 2015)

I also do that , due to the amt of rocks in our area. I was running 1600 rpm when my tiller shaft broke , I hit a root of a tree that had been removed .The yoke twisted while the 5/16 grade 3 shear bolt remained whole. Tbh I just want to replace them all. Breakdowns are too costly. ty for your response
rob


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i personally prefer a shear bolt. i've never damaged my equipment with one, while i've ruined a drive shaft with a slip clutch that didn't. and it was only mowing grass at the time.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

jhonmax12 said:


> Regular preventive maintenance is probably the single thing you can do as a car owner to keep your ride happy and save money on repairs in the future. However, not everyone agrees on what preventive maintenance is, what you should do, and when you should do it. Let's clear that up, and give you some tips that'll apply to any vehicle.
> ………………………………………………….
> 
> COMPLETELY IRRELEVANT SPAM LINK REMOVED FROM QUOTE


sure glad u joined here to post links to your site that has nothing to do with the conversation.

where's the "dislike this post" button, guys?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Fredneck said:


> sure glad u joined here to post links to your site that has nothing to do with the conversation.
> 
> where's the "dislike this post" button, guys?


I can do better than that for our spammer from india fredneck...... He just got sniped (banned forever) from the bushes in the shadows....


----------

